# Binding advice



## unclesaj (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm a 6'3" 265 lbs intermediate boarder and I just picked up a very lightly used Ride Yukon 168 with old Ride LX bindings. I ride size 11.5 Saloman Synapse boas. I broke a ratchet strap (and the LXs were too soft anyway) so have convinced the wife I might as well buy new bindings. I mostly ride pow and groomers, chutes and steeps, back country too. Any suggestions on a stiffer binding that won't break my public school teacher bank?


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I would recommend Union Factory to you. I'm only 220lbs, but they are stiff and responsive. I think with your weight on them that they would even be a bit playful. I enjoy mine! You can pick up last season's for a fair price.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

K2 Formulas come to mind for a great binding with good tech and a cheap price tag.
If you can scrounge up some more coin: As mentioned the Union Factories are great for responsiveness. The Now Drives are also another of my faves.


----------



## unclesaj (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I think the Union Factories are exactly what I'm looking for


----------



## unclesaj (Dec 24, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. I bought a pair of last year's Union Factory in xl from EVO for $190 shipped and I couldn't be happier. They are so responsive, comfortable and were easy to mount and adjust. It's almost like I don't have bindings on the board. No calf bite, and I love the over the toe strap and the adjustable gas pedal. These binding are so well paired with my other gear and riding style I feel a lot more confident in my rig. Between these and my new helmet, I might get myself into more trouble


----------

